
PostgreSQL 9.6 with Parallel Query vs. TPC-H - ioltas
http://rhaas.blogspot.com/2016/04/postgresql-96-with-parallel-query-vs.html
======
pella
_> Many of these queries - Q4, Q5, Q6, Q7, Q14, Q15, and Q20 -would have been
better off using a bitmap index scan on the driving table, but unfortunately
that's not supported in PostgreSQL 9.6._

the new Bloom index (9.6) can help here ?
[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/bloom.html](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/bloom.html)

\--

the SQL queries:

Q4:
[https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates...](https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates/4.sql)

Q5:
[https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates...](https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates/5.sql)

Q6:
[https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates...](https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates/6.sql)

Q7:
[https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates...](https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates/7.sql)

Q14:
[https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates...](https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates/14.sql)

Q15:
[https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates...](https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates/15.sql)

Q20:
[https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates...](https://github.com/tvondra/pg_tpch/blob/master/dss/templates/20.sql)

~~~
anarazel
Postgres does support bitmap index scans, the issue Robert mentions here is
that those currently cannot be the "driving" table in a parallel scan.

